# Warning sign



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A good warning


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> A good warning


I like yours, but this will do unless the skunk is stupid and illiterate.










GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sometimes, a sign such as the ones that have been posted, is enough to make someone change their mind and move on. 

A sign shows that the owner / occupant is aware and pro-active when it comes to protecting their property. 

A sign isn't for everyone though, and I can and do understand their hesitancy to post one. If you're not willing to follow thru on your commitment, why post it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> I like yours, but this will do unless the skunk is stupid and illiterate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't use that one - I don't have a S&W. I need one with a Beretta on it


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

#heresyoursign

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Myself, I'd rather just have a sign warning that my home has a security system. It may not be good idea to advertise that there are guns inside? It's the same reason why I took off my NRA decals, even though I never leave a gun in my vehicle. Why take the chance of even having someone break into it?

Face it, most thieves do not want to confront a homeowner. For fear of the homeowner being armed, or a violent confrontation sign or not. There's always that possibility. Most thieves prefer to break into a home that is unoccupied, grab what they can and get the hell outta' there for fear of getting caught. For all they know a nosy neighbor had already called the police.

Obviously this doesn't apply in all cases, especially if you live out in the middle of nowhere. Where the police response time could be a half hour or more. Even if you have a security system. If there was no one around to witness or see anything suspicious they probably would not arrive at all.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We've never lived in an area that I felt that had a risk factor. Good neighbors watching out for one another helps a lot. Paying attention to those coming & going, and what is going on in your neighborhood, also decreases the chance of you being a victim.

Our new place is even more secure. No thru traffic at all. Several of the neighbors take walks and take it upon themselves to act as a citizen patrol. 

Living at the end of a very short cul-de-sac, that is off of a short dead-end street, also helps. No vehicular traffic going back & forth past the front of our house. That, and the fact our house is situated on a very steep slope with tons of knarly natural vegetation, most of which have sharp thorns on them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> We've never lived in an area that I felt that had a risk factor. Good neighbors watching out for one another helps a lot. Paying attention to those coming & going, and what is going on in your neighborhood, also decreases the chance of you being a victim.
> 
> Our new place is even more secure. No thru traffic at all. Several of the neighbors take walks and take it upon themselves to act as a citizen patrol.
> 
> Living at the end of a very short cul-de-sac, that is off of a short dead-end street, also helps. No vehicular traffic going back & forth past the front of our house. That, and the fact our house is situated on a very steep slope with tons of knarly natural vegetation, *most of which have sharp thorns on them.*


I've never lived where I felt unsafe either. Why would anyone want to live where it's not safe and secure when they have a choice? Unless you live in a gated community with it's own private security force no place is 100% safe and secure. Unfortunately thieves like to target places where they can find something of value. I doubt they're gonna' find that in some homeless shelter or slum unless it's drugs.

No shortage of things to prick ya' and stick ya' here that's for sure. Especially glochids and goat's head thorns.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I've read a lot of posts from trainers and SME who say signs like that can cause problems if you ever have to shoot someone. Having said that, I'm aware that this is a humorous discussion.

I've lived in my current home (apartment) for 7 years and I've not heard of any break ins or burglaries. There have been a couple of reports of people looking in the first floor windows though.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Through my years working I know no place is safe. There are those who think they can get away with anything they want. You protect yourself the best you can and deal with what you have to.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cypher said:


> I've read a lot of posts from trainers and SME who say signs like that can cause problems if you ever have to shoot someone. Having said that, I'm aware that this is a humorous discussion.
> 
> I've lived in my current home (apartment) for 7 years and I've not heard of any break ins or burglaries. There have been a couple of reports of people looking in the first floor windows though.


Lawyers will try anything that might help their case. Both prosecution and defense. Signs such as the ones posted aren't a liability. No worse than a "Beware of dog" sign. Or........a "No trespassing" sign.

I've spent my fair share of time in courts, and not once did a sign of which we speak of, come to be the central focal point. Jurors, for the most part, are pretty grounded. More so than lawyers. They see what they see, not what they'd like or prefer to see.

Some signs can and do go a bit too far. That's where you have to be careful. Generic signs are pretty safe.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cypher said:


> *I've read a lot of posts from trainers and SME who say signs like that can cause problems if you ever have to shoot someone.* Having said that, I'm aware that this is a humorous discussion.
> 
> I've lived in my current home (apartment) for 7 years and I've not heard of any break ins or burglaries. There have been a couple of reports of people looking in the first floor windows though.


Yeah, I can believe that. Especially those that say "Never mind the dog, beware of the owner" with a silhouette of a gun underneath. It can give the impression that the owner may be too anxious to shoot someone. I'll stick with my simple home security system sign. That pretty much tells a potential criminal that if they break in more than likely the police will arrive within 10 minutes depending on where you live.

We've had a security system for over 30 years now. We only had two false alarms, one was due to a smoke detector going off when we started up the fire place and the flue was half open. The fire department was there within 10 minutes. We immediately called them and explained what had happened so as not to waste their time. But they had to respond regardless as they had no way of knowing whether it was an intentional homeowner induced arson fire or not.

The other was due to a faulty motion detector. We had just left the house and set the alarm. When we got home one of our neighbors called and told us that there were two sheriff's deputies at our home. In fact we saw them on the highway heading towards our neighborhood, lights and sirens on within 5 minutes after we left and thought nothing of it. Little did we know that it was our house they were headed to? I called them up, apologized for their inconvenience and thanked them for their quick response. All in all they were pretty good about it. I expected them to give me a warning about false alarms and such. I know for a fact that you can be fined for having too many false alarms within a given amount of time or they may not respond at all if the problem persists. You can't blame them for that.

If you have pets it's important to keep them somewhere where they won't set off the alarm while you're away from home. A lot of false alarms happen if your pets are allowed to roam free while the alarm is set. Especially if you have motion and or shock sensors. You'd be surprised how easy it is to set off a shock sensor by just clapping your hands.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *desertman*;
Those prickly pears look nice and ripe.
Would you please send us a box-full? We haven't had any since we left Southern California.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *desertman*;
> Those prickly pears look nice and ripe.
> Would you please send us a box-full? We haven't had any since we left Southern California.


A box full? I'll be pickin' glochid's outta' my ass for weeks. Ouch!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

"Snipers on board"


----------

